# Are you satisfied?



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Even though there are occasional temptations (like the Alpine White Les Paul Studio currently in the FS section) I think I by accident happened to satisfy all my guitar desires. The magic number seems to be 11 (said with a Spinal Tap accent).

Oddly enough, the amp count is 11. Coincidence?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd say I'm 90% satisfied. There are some temptations but most are out of my price range. Currently I'm at 3 electrics, 1 acoustic and 1 amp though I'm currently looking for a second amp.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Oddly enough, the amp count is 11. Coincidence?


Equal interest in guitar or amp?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

These days, I'm happiest when I'm working on a guitar. That happiness is tempered by the little pitfalls you almost always encounter in the process, but as long as I can afford to keep making them I'll probably do so.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> Equal interest in guitar or amp?


My amp problem is just hoarding - I could do with 2.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yep, I am surrounded by at least decent and very fun instruments.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm extremely satisfied with what I own but...
There is one guitar I've had my eyes on for a couple of years that I'm thinking about buying. It's getting to the point that it is hard to justify adding another guitar though.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> Even though there are occasional temptations (like the Alpine White Les Paul Studio currently in the FS section) I think I by accident happened to satisfy all my guitar desires. The magic number seems to be 11 (said with a Spinal Tap accent).
> 
> Oddly enough, the amp count is 11. Coincidence?


Guitars yes amp. No


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i like the amps i have. there are guitars i still need, as right now i only have 2. i still need a tele and a semi hollow, but not this year


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Ive been playing a mexi strat more or less as my main guitar for a little over 20 years.It was getting badly worn out frets so I upgraded to a used usa deluxe strat with different neck profile and love it.I think eventually I will buy a replacement neck for the mex strat (probably try a rosewood board).
It seems lately im more interested in dialing in a nice little pedalboard. Ive never really put a lot of thought into amps but thats probably because im just a stay at home player.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

aC2rs said:


> I'm extremely satisfied with what I own but...
> There is one guitar I've had my eyes on for a couple of years that I'm thinking about buying. It's getting to the point that it is hard to justify adding another guitar though.


How to justify purchases: you arent taking money away from something more important like housing, food or hydro.

Done.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm satisfied, but I feel like I have one guitar too many these days. I've been at 5 electrics for most of my 30 years playing, even as ones come in and out, and having 6 for the past year feels weird strangely.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Budda said:


> How to justify purchases: you arent taking money away from something more important like housing, food or hydro.
> 
> Done.


I just had to have the clutch replaced in my vehicle..That hurt. I would of much rather spent that on a tele or effects pedals.lol


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

I always thought that I'd be satisfied once I got my custom shop strat but here we are a few weeks after I finally got one and I am looking at super strats thinking hmmm...I don't have one with a Floyd Rose yet...


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> How to justify purchases: you arent taking money away from something more important like housing, food or hydro.
> 
> Done.


I'll add the following: 1) don't take away from your future pocket (aka retirement), 2) Don't get into consumer debt. Otherwise, you own the flashy gear but the credit card company owns you.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I can't speak for others of course but I find, regardless of the number of pieces lying around, there are some that _consistently_ get far more attention than others. If I'm being honest, those few are really the only ones that are _truly_ satisfying.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Im satisfied with my amps (2) although id be open to swapping one of them at any given time just for change.
Mostly satisfied with guitars...i could probably thin the herd by 5 or so and add 1 or 2 high value pieces and be done with it.
Im mostly not satisfied with the amount of time i have to use it all.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Grainslayer said:


> I just had to have the clutch replaced in my vehicle..That hurt. I would of much rather spent that on a tele or effects pedals.lol


I sold my 1/100 PRS for band money when my clutch went, requiring spousal support + the sales funds to fix. Im still annoyed by it 3 or 4 years later.



Xevyn said:


> I always thought that I'd be satisfied once I got my custom shop strat but here we are a few weeks after I finally got one and I am looking at super strats thinking hmmm...I don't have one with a Floyd Rose yet...


There's one at l&m for a decent price...



isoneedacoffee said:


> I'll add the following: 1) don't take away from your future pocket (aka retirement), 2) Don't get into consumer debt. Otherwise, you own the flashy gear but the credit card company owns you.


I'd switch that order. Some people buy gear for internet clout, I think they're mostly the ones who will get a wake-up call.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m completely satisfied with my gear, that be said, I’m still interested in trying out other things. 
I have somewhere around 13ish amps and 10ish guitars, my most used stuff tends to fluctuate, but generally most of the time I play my partscaster Strat with a small pedal board and a tuxedo Princeton, so not my most expensive or “nicest” pieces.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I have too many, so I need to do some selling. Selling also gives me room for more. Can't lose either way!

As for the reponsibility side, $30 per pay goes to a separate account for gear. Enough to grow, but not so much it hurts. Too many times I had to let a winner go because I needed the cash for something else. Now, I can just buy it (within reason -- I don't have enough for a '59 burst), and even then, I often agonize over purchases.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Rollin Hand said:


> I have too many, so I need to do some selling. Selling also gives me room for more. Can't lose either way!
> 
> As for the reponsibility side, $30 per pay goes to a separate account for gear. Enough to grow, but not so much it hurts. Too many times I had to let a winner go because I needed the cash for something else. Now, I can just buy it (within reason -- I don't have enough for a '59 burst), and even then, I often agonize over purchases.


That's a good idea...I may have to do the same. Maybe then I will have enough for a Novo guitar one of these days


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Rollin Hand said:


> As for the reponsibility side, $30 per pay goes to a separate account for gear.


I think some people here might be at 30%!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I'm pretty happy, yeah. Always room for one more, but space is at a premium for me currently (and I have no plans to sell anything I have) so I'm at a bit of a stalemate. 

W.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

I was going through both guitars and amps at an alarming rate. I picked up a Music Man Luke3 with a solid rosewood neck about a year ago (My fourth Music Man Luke) and really haven't thought about any other guitars since. Every time I sold or traded one in the past, I always found myself getting another one within a few months.
My amp search may have ended with my Mesa RA100. It does a lot of things really, really well. And unlike most Mesa amps, it doesn't have a tone of switches, modes and dials. It's really easy to dial in different tones. Plus, it has separate built in attenuators for each channel. So I don't need an external one. 
So, for the first time that I can remember. I'm not in the market for either a guitar, or amp. 
Don't get me started on pedals though. The RA100 takes them like a champ, so I see some musical pedal board in my future.lol


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I've made some small purchases in the past couple of years like pickups, stands, microphones, etc. but I have not made a significant purchase for a while now so I guess I must be satisfied.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

I'm currently at 7 instruments: three electrics (Gibson Les Paul; Fender American Strat; Musicman Axis); 2 acoustics (Taylor 412CE and Collings O2H) and 2 Fender Jazz basses. 

Luckily, I'm not currently playing live so no need for amps or pedals right now! I play everything through UAD plug-ins. 

In terms of guitars, I'd like to pick up a Fender Telecaster and a Gibson SG.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve got some stuff I really love so yeah I’m satisfied…but I’m still looking.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Abiguitar said:


> I'm currently at 7 instruments: three electrics (Gibson Les Paul; Fender American Strat; Musicman Axis); 2 acoustics (Taylor 412CE and Collings O2H) and 2 Fender Jazz basses.
> 
> Luckily, I'm not currently playing live so no need for amps or pedals right now! I play everything through UAD plug-ins.
> 
> In terms of guitars, I'd like to pick up a Fender Telecaster and a Gibson SG.


now that's something I'd love to be satisfied by -- a UA amp plugin! i love the SVT unison plugin for bass, but haven't found a guitar amp plugin that does anything for me. which ones are you using?


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

About 90% satisfied.

I'd say I'm happier now with my current 9 than I was with my previous 10 a decade ago. But I usually don't settle down until I hit 10, so still looking for another non-25.5" scaler. Amps, I have 3 but like someone already pointed out, need only 2.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't think I'll ever find the bottom of that barrel. Currently at 3 amps and 15 guitars but I'm already planning to sell a couple off and get one or two others that I've got my eye on. I have probably owned about 30 guitars during my life and maybe 15 amps but usually hover at around 10 or 11 guitars and 3 or 4 amps. I kind of justify it all as a result of my constant search for knowledge of other styles that require specific types of guitars, eg., I got into bottleneck slide a few years ago which led me to lapsteel and dobro, before that it was classical which required a nylon string guitar or two...., oh and bass.....yeah, I need help....


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> i like the amps i have. there are guitars i still need, as right now i only have 2. i still need a tele and a semi hollow, but not this year


I am in a similar boat though I don't know if I NEED them. I often dream of a thinline tele with a neck humbucker and a rosewood board as a way to scratch both itches...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been satisfied since I bought my LP in 1987. Amps are a different story though. I'm also considering pickup changes.

I guess the answer is no. In a sense. But yes at the same time? Still not satisfied with my playing ability neither. That never ends.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I have only 3 guitars. Sold off the entire lot of them over the past 6 or 7 years and got 3 new ones this year. Took a while but I am a lot happier and enjoy having the smaller number a lot more. I have a bigger amp and a smaller one as a backup and my Axe III. I've got things covered for what I need.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jimmythegeek said:


> I am in a similar boat though I don't know if I NEED them. I often dream of a thinline tele with a neck humbucker and a rosewood board as a way to scratch both itches...


one of the awesome members here came over to my place once, and brought a rosewood tele. to this day i still think about how cool that guitar was. i WILL own one some day. there just isnt anything else that sounds and feels like that. 

i had a semi hollow for a while that i absolutely loved. i'll never be able to replace it. some deeds can never be undone. but i think there are others out there at least as sweet as that one. 

do i NEED them? nah... but even still, i _need_ them


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've bought 3 guitars since achieving "satisfaction" bringing the total to 7. The guitar that achieved the state of satisfaction gets 90% or more of my playing time, but the new ones are fun. I'd still like a P90 based guitar and putting a kit together intrigues me, so the next one might be a kit with P90s.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I get the most satisfaction when my stuff is being used. It reminds me of why I picked it up in the first place.

Recently, I've been keeping busy: remixing old band material (and doing some re-amping in the process) and practicing a few new guitar things. That keeps me satisfied.

I did pick up a new guitar the other week, so I suppose I wanted a change. But this guitar has a bit of a learning curve, which should keep me busy for some time.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

markxander said:


> now that's something I'd love to be satisfied by -- a UA amp plugin! i love the SVT unison plugin for bass, but haven't found a guitar amp plugin that does anything for me. which ones are you using?


I primarily use the Friedman BE-100 plug-in for recordings. I love it!


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

> Xevyn said:
> I always thought that I'd be satisfied once I got my custom shop strat but here we are a few weeks after I finally got one and I am looking at super strats thinking hmmm...I don't have one with a Floyd Rose yet...





Budda said:


> > There's one at l&m for a decent price...


Ooh I will have to take a look, thanks! Do you recall which brand of guitar it was?


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Satisfaction is temporary state of mind.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ll be when I have these 5 things:

Tree Audio Roots 8

Magnatone Twilighter 

ES 330

1987 Buick Grand National

Halle Berry


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Xevyn said:


> Ooh I will have to take a look, thanks! Do you recall which brand of guitar it was?


Fender CS. Search "strat" in gear hunter.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Very satisfied, based on years of swapping, buying, etc. My interests now lay in areas of traditional, folk and new age type instruments, e.g., tongue drum, jaw harps, kalimba, European based stringed instruments, etc. It's interesting to add these to the music I do, which is more rock, metal, prog, etc.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I should be, I have more than I really need or use. It has just been my life for the last 40 years and I enjoy it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I really should be happy, but I don't think I ever will be. For the amount I own vs the amount I play... I should be thinning, not adding. That's guitars, amps, pedals... 

I don't need a PRS... I don't need a Gretsch... I don't need an SG... I don't need a B-Bender (I'm building this one, so a little different). I don't need an Orange amp... but, I'd like to own any or all of those. 

I don't smoke, don't do drugs, don't drink more than a couple of beers a week... this is my vice I guess.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> I don't smoke, don't do drugs, don't drink more than a couple of beers a week... this is my vice I guess.


This is my justification - it's ok to have a hobby. I have 6 hunting knives but am not skinning a deer every weekend.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

OK "Dexter"


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's hoarding, there's compulsion "(it was a good deal so i bought it"), there's collecting, there's auditioning (rotate through to try stuff out), there's tone chasing and there's probably a few more. It's your money. So long as you arent hurting people with your purchasing, do what you want.

At least, this is how I look at it. 

I could sell 'em all except for my 1st guitar and my S2 and I'd have a great rig. But I dont need to, so I wont be. Im where Will is - a lot of cool, unique pieces that I dont want to move in order to try something else.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Budda said:


> So long as you arent hurting people with your purchasing, do what you want.


Ya, I'm not cancelling family vacations to fund gear purchases.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Budda said:


> There's hoarding, there's compulsion "(it was a good deal so i bought it"), there's collecting, there's auditioning (rotate through to try stuff out), there's tone chasing and there's probably a few more. It's your money. So long as you arent hurting people with your purchasing, do what you want.
> 
> At least, this is how I look at it.
> 
> I could sell 'em all except for my 1st guitar and my S2 and I'd have a great rig. But I dont need to, so I wont be. Im where Will is - a lot of cool, unique pieces that I dont want to move in order to try something else.


I "went shopping" when I sold my cottage, so I have some guitars that are wholly unnecessary, but are interesting to me. I have my Pacifica 1221 and my Peavey Wolfgang as key examples -- old, not perfect, but guitars that I wanted from my youth.

Interestingly, next to none of these will be sold when I do my purge. As far as I know. I could change my mind.

Just call me Eggo, because I waffle a lot.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

I still compulsively scan Kijiji but can’t justify buying anything, and that’s saying something. Many times I’ve told my wife that I’m buying a guitar and she just rolls hers eyes. I’ve bought about ten guitars in the last ten years, all for really good prices. I bought my Es335 for 1500.00, my ‘82 Les Paul custom for under 2,000.00 etc.

Now I have “one of each” and I’m not feeling the need for more. I’ve never traded a guitar or amp, don’t see the point. I have enough room to store the hoard. Amps don’t interest me as I have a few. I gig and jam them all.

The one thing I’m interested in is building guitars. I turned a melody maker sg into a special and I have a chunk of mahogany glued up to build something. I’ve thought about a dobro because I play a lot of slide (plus they’re louder than a Martin at acoustic jams) but I’m not craving that. I still cruise Kijiji and visit music stores, but the compulsion is gone.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Budda said:


> There's hoarding, there's compulsion "(it was a good deal so i bought it"), there's collecting, there's auditioning (rotate through to try stuff out), there's tone chasing and there's probably a few more.


That is an excellent GAS breakdown. 😆


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Budda said:


> There's hoarding, there's compulsion "(it was a good deal so i bought it"), there's collecting, there's auditioning (rotate through to try stuff out), there's tone chasing and there's probably a few more. It's your money. So long as you arent hurting people with your purchasing, do what you want.
> 
> At least, this is how I look at it.
> 
> I could sell 'em all except for my 1st guitar and my S2 and I'd have a great rig. But I dont need to, so I wont be. Im where Will is - a lot of cool, unique pieces that I dont want to move in order to try something else.


I agree with that statement too. For myself, I tend to run in cycles, hoard for a spell and chase for a bit, the compulsion seems to fester in the background all the time. Right now, I seem to be on a component obsession, mainly electronic components for amplifiers.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm definitely as close to satisfied as I've ever been. My Godin does the LP thing for me, the SG does its own thing, the Epiphone LP I repaired does me for downtuned stuff, and a couple of strats do everything else.

Since I moved over to Amplitube, I'm sorted for home amps and pedals. I'd like a foot controller for that, but that's about it. 

You can probably expect my NGD post in about a week.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, satisfied.
3.

2.

1.......

Look! L&M are having a sale! Jack's Attic Sale


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

I actually am. That said, I just got a new piece, so we'll see how long this satisfaction lasts lol


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Xevyn said:


> I always thought that I'd be satisfied once I got my custom shop strat but here we are a few weeks after I finally got one and I am looking at super strats thinking hmmm...I don't have one with a Floyd Rose yet...


They don't have to say Fender. I'm the last guy to have a superstrat, but as it happens..... I have one. The so-called partscaster can be the best way to get _your_ guitar. If you are a flipper, or just like to buy & sell, then a partscaster makes zero sense. But if you've been playing a while, know what you like and don't like.... then there is little-to-no downside. 

It took me 40 years to figure this out.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Paul M said:


> They don't have to say Fender. I'm the last guy to have a superstrat, but as it happens..... I have one. The so-called partscaster can be the best way to get _your_ guitar. If you are a flipper, or just like to buy & sell, then a partscaster makes zero sense. But if you've been playing a while, know what you like and don't like.... then there is little-to-no downside.
> 
> It took me 40 years to figure this out.


Yep, I'm not necessarily looking for a Fender. If I knew this was something I wanted to keep I'd probably be thinking about a partscaster but since I'm not sure... I want to get something I can easily flip or trade in.

I tried a used EVH Wolfgang Special the other day and although I liked the tones out of it...but in the end I just didn't bond with it and the lack of the forearm cut was more uncomfortable than I thought it would be so I ended up returning it. Right now I'm more leaning towards an EVH 5150 standard or striped series or a Charvel since I prefer their neck profiles over a Jackson/Schecter/Ibanez.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Budda said:


> How to justify purchases: you arent taking money away from something more important like housing, food or hydro.
> 
> Done.


I told my wife that I can buy a used CS guitar for $5000-$7000 and in 10 years it’s worth that still or more. Or I can buy a $50,000 car and in 10 years it’s worth $5000. So where should I invest my money 😎🎸😎


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Vally said:


> I told my wife that I can buy a used CS guitar for $5000-$7000 and in 10 years it’s worth that still or more. Or I can buy a $50,000 car and in 10 years it’s worth $5000. So where should I invest my money 😎🎸😎


I'd rather buy a CS for $3200 haha.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> Yes, satisfied.
> 3.
> 
> 2.
> ...












Kinda how I feel about the sale.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Grab n Go said:


> View attachment 379160
> 
> 
> Kinda how I feel about the sale.


This is just how L&M sales are now.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

bzrkrage said:


> Yes, satisfied.
> 3.
> 
> 2.
> ...


Dammit!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Xevyn said:


> Yep, I'm not necessarily looking for a Fender. If I knew this was something I wanted to keep I'd probably be thinking about a partscaster but since I'm not sure... I want to get something I can easily flip or trade in.
> 
> I tried a used EVH Wolfgang Special the other day and although I liked the tones out of it...but in the end I just didn't bond with it and the lack of the forearm cut was more uncomfortable than I thought it would be so I ended up returning it. Right now I'm more leaning towards an EVH 5150 standard or striped series or a Charvel since I prefer their neck profiles over a Jackson/Schecter/Ibanez.


Try the Wolf Standard. Forearm and belly cut come....uh, standard. Swap in an OFR or similar (Gotoh), and you're golden.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Rollin Hand said:


> Try the Wolf Standard. Forearm and belly cut come....uh, standard. Swap in an OFR or similar (Gotoh), and you're golden.


Yep that's an option too if I can find a deal on one. I'm also thinking about the Squier Contemporary Strat HH FR as it has a lot of nice features for the price but haven't seen one make its way to Canada yet..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> I’ll be when I have these
> 
> 1987 Buick Grand National
> 
> Halle Berry


well, if we're allowed to list that kinda stuff, i want to amend my list:




















Grab n Go said:


> View attachment 379160
> 
> 
> Kinda how I feel about the sale.


that's a great response


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> well, if we're allowed to list that kinda stuff, i want to amend my list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful what you wish for, I currently have a woman from South America.

she said to me “Having a Hispanic woman = his panic”.

and she was right lol.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> Be careful what you wish for, I currently have a woman from South America.
> 
> she said to me “Having a Hispanic woman = his panic”.
> 
> and she was right lol.


that's aria giovanni aka cindy renee preto. she used to be married to john 5. according to what the internet tells me, her family name comes from brazil. that would make her...not italian as i had previously thought, but rather hispanic as you said. not that being italian would make her any less dangerous. i've known enough italian women to know that much. 
either way, if you do an image search for her as aria giovanni with safe search turned off, you'll see...a whole lot more of her than what i posted. 
like a moth to a flame, i would surely burn


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I`m quite satisfied with what I have so far... but am still open and interested in trying new stuff !  

Just have fun !

PS: would not mind trying some aria giovanni aka cindy renee preto either !


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I like my shit, thats why i got it. Mostly I just like to try new shit. Most often it means I need to buy it to try it. It would be cool to do a gear swap here on the site between trusted local members. Local jams perhaps where you wouldnt have to part with your item. Probably would go sideways at some point. Just a thought.

As was said earlier, I'm just not satisfied with my available free time to play or actually get another band going.


----------



## Rollingberry (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm getting to a point now where I'm satisfied as well. I've switched over more so now to looking into upgrading my amp situation, rather than guitars. That being said, I will always have an eye out to add a guitar, it's just now it really has to be something very special and one that I instantly click with.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Well I was.lol..With the addition of a new hoof fuzz,ive tuned my ol strat down to c standard which has been pretty cool..Now ive been thinking I need a humbucker equipped geetar like an sg or something..hahaha


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Just because you're satisfied with what you have (& I am) that doesn't mean you can't get more if the right opportunity comes up & it's not irresponsible to buy it.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Im very satisfied!! 
I will never buy another guitar for as long as live.
2019 Les Paul Traditional tobacco is my one true love. 
Ive had plenty and ive sold and shipped em out all over the world.
It ended a relationship because i wouldnt buy her an engagement ring. 🥳 meh shes got some rich bloke now and a year later shes already calling him her "husband" 🤪. Marshall 2525c, Archer Ikon, Yellow Fall delay and mah Gibson. 
Im good! I do feel a pang of "yeeks" when i see the pile of guitars some fellas have on here! Kudos but yikes! 
How are ya going to grab all them Custom Shops when or if a fire breaks out?
Im single, no debt, no bills. My gear is right in my living room! I dont have to have a grotto that i sneak down to gently play my acquisitions. 😌


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

as Earl Sweatshirt said "I don't like shit, I don't go outside"


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i want to change half of my earlier post. instead of aria giovanni, i'd rather emily lynne. 
i'd post a pic, but i couldn't find any that were not nsfw.. you'll have to google her yourself.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very satisfied with what I have. Great stuff. I have dealt all my trade fodder and lesser instruments. Sure, there are a few things I’d like to buy, like an all mahogany acoustic, a nice archtop, and a semi-hollow, maybe another mandolin or banjo…but none of that denigrates or replaces what I have. Two of my instruments are in the shop for major work, so it will feel like new guitar day when I get them back.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> i want to change half of my earlier post. instead of aria giovanni, i'd rather emily lynne.
> i'd post a pic, but i couldn't find any that were not nsfw.. you'll have to google her yourself.


Miss Ireland for me, pics already posted here.😁


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Isn’t winning miss Ireland the equivalent of winning tallest person at a midget pageant?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Does the crotch really stay on when you turn the lights out? Cause that would be evidence of human evolution right there.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Does rubber even evolve?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Apparently the evolution of such things is humanly unobservable. We are but a specter, a flash and pop, to the likes of rubber


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Apparently the evolution of such things is humanly unobservable. We are but a specter, a flash and pop, to the likes of rubber


schrodinger's cat, and the double-slit experiment. by looking, you skew the results


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

we see only afterimages, while our minds are in superposition flux.


----------



## Bluestone (Nov 2, 2021)

Satisfied in the sense that I've had enough guitars to conclude that I visually like Gibson LPs and 335s but practically I find them uncomfortable and heavy. Been "spoiled" by forearm contours and belly cut profiles. I figure there's enough impediments to progress trying to master the instrument without the instrument itself getting in the way. Peace.


----------



## Bluestone (Nov 2, 2021)

Satisfied in the sense that I've had enough guitars to conclude that I visually like Gibson LPs and 335s but practically I find them uncomfortable and heavy. Been "spoiled" by forearm contours and belly cut profiles. I figure there's enough impediments to progress trying to master the instrument without the instrument itself getting in the way. Peace.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Never!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

11 is my happy number too but in my case it means guitars plus amps.

4 electric guitars
1 bass guitar
2 acoustic guitars

2 electric guitar amplifiers
1 bass guitar amplifier
1 acoustic guitar amplifier
____
11 Total

There used to be more.
There used to be much more.
Then I had a personal moment of clarity.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Based on my limited budget these days I am. I didn't sell my more expensive guitars because I had to, it's just the ones I have here are the ones I've had the longest and love. And happen to be some cheaper ones and partscasters. The one guitar that's always been my standby is my Reverend, which are more pricy now. But mine is a first generation import that was purchased new directly from Reverend and they were way cheaper back then.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I want a Harley Benton Double Neck Guitar and mod it out with a top body mount FRX Floyd Rose and a 12 saddle bridge with locking tuners on the 12 string section ....


----------



## Bluestone (Nov 2, 2021)

*'Contentment' is a word on the verge of extinction. Yet its achievement, we're told, is "great gain".*


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I used to think I needed a bunch of stuff until I found the right stuff. Sold most of it, kept a Les Paul, Telecaster, and a Mesa TC-50.

The search was a lot of fun, but I’m glad that it’s over.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I am pretty satisfied with my current gear:

*Electric:*

#1: Tele - may change the pickups in it to a lower output set
#2: Heritage 535 - will decide between the current Vinehams and the Manlius Fat Diane set when they arrive, and will get Ted Stevenson to do a set-up on it for me

*Amp:*

2-channel Phaez covering Fenderesque cleans and Plexi crunch. It with the Radial Switch is a pretty potent rig, and sounds good at low volumes (I use an Iridium for late practicing)

*Acoustic:*

#1: Martin D-35 Reimagined - my main player. writing guitar (no pick-up plans, and no live use)
#2: Takamine EF508KC - won't touch the Martin unplugged, but still sounds decent enough and is mainly for gigging.

I can see me adding a decent acoustic amp, and I wouldn't turn my nose up at a Gretsch 6228 Players Jet if the chance came by, but these guitars cover everything I need.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I can honestly answer this question now. I am completely satisfied with what I have. 

It might be humble, but it more than covers my needs, wants and desires. 

I could always find some room for something else I would imagine, but honestly there is nothing that I could acquire right now that would alter how content I am with what I have. 

I am planning on cycling through a few sets of Pups in the upcoming weeks, but that is more out of curiosity than any real need or desire. I have a very limited experience with different things and would simply like to see what else might be of interest.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I am satisfied with what I have--so if I never made a major gear purchase (But also didn't lose anything or need to replace it--I am satisfied--but I am also not against getting something else.
And even if I lost some gear I could still be satisfied.


----------



## Chris Collins (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm about 80% there. Need to get myself a Nashville Tele and I will have everything covered that I want in guitars. pedals on the other hand I don't think ill ever be satisfied.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Amp wise I am happy, I got my tones dialed in, no need for any upgrade to newer / latest bells n whistles.

I got my eyes out for a Harley Benton Double Neck guitar to modify with a FXR Floyd Rose top mount and new pickups and a black Epiphone Les Paul Custom with no hardware to for a John Sykes thing,, but with roller bridge and a Schaller tailpiece with fine tuners.


----------

